# Panama City



## MerkyWaters (Jul 6, 2013)

Anyone have any suggestions of places to stay (3 bedroom condo) in Panama City Beach? Beach front...would like for the family to stay in a beach front condo. This will be in September. Any suggestions are greatly appreciated!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 6, 2013)

Check out "The Princess" one of the nicest condo's on the beach.


----------



## biggabuck (Jul 6, 2013)

I always stay at the regency towers. They have a website. They have 3 bedrooms.


----------



## Grunt-n-bleat (Jul 6, 2013)

VRBO website...Search and find some really good deals..


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jul 6, 2013)

Calypso. Walking distance to city pier and pier park for the family.


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Jul 7, 2013)

Pinnacle Port...it is an older condo but it has great surf fishing and the best kept secret in fishing down that way...it is on Lake Powell....with a boat landing if you bring a boat for the lake (great trout, flounder, at times redfish, large mouth bass and bream fishing in the back of the lake).  The inlet is open at this second due to the stormy first week of July....if it is open while you are here and you have a boat it literally is a 5 minute run to the largest live bottom in the panhandle and is full of grouper, kings, and numerous other bottom fish you might be interested in.  It is a popular area to fish for boats from both Panama City and Destin...but it is a long run for both of those ports so the literally hundereds of waypoints seldom get fished.  You are minutes from pier park and the strip and a short distance from the shopping at Seaside, San Destin and Destin....(which has a Bass Pro shop). It obviously has a web site....but there are alot of owners from GA that tend to rent their units on their own as opposed through the agency. I am sitting here now looking out over the gulf as I write this, been wade fishing the lake between the storms this week and have done good with pompano, trout and bluefish I forgot to mention, the lake has a healthy population of pompano from time to time.  Depending on when you are down this way in September you can catch all the redfish in the surf feeding on the influx of surf crabs and blue crabs....these redfish are almost silver when you first catch them....but turn their normal color very shortly....in the past I have had problems catching them small enough to keep, they will hit sand fleas on a pompano rig.


----------



## chewy32 (Jul 7, 2013)

the summit is great


----------



## nathancombs (Jul 7, 2013)

Pinnacle Port---Ocean front and Powell Lake


----------



## XTREME HUNTER (Jul 9, 2013)

Grunt-n-bleat said:


> VRBO website...Search and find some really good deals..



X2 we go prolly 6 times a year and use VRBO all the time.  We will also be there in September


----------



## T-Boy (Jul 31, 2013)

Dustin Pate said:


> Calypso. Walking distance to city pier and pier park for the family.



If you fish the Calypso Resort Towers is the best. Stayed there for the last 6 years. You can walk to the City pier and leave wife the car. The family can walk across the street to Pier Park and find plenty to do.

Shop VRBO. The prices are all over the place. Sept after Labor Day use to be inexpensive but with Tenn and Kentucky having Fall Break the beach is fairly full.


----------



## revoslinger (Jul 31, 2013)

Me and the fam just got back and we stayed in Sterling Reef. Found it using VRBO as well. It's right next to the county pier and me and my son walked to it every morning at daybreak. The kings still weren't in bc of all the rain but we smashed the Spanish.


----------

